# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Formulas & Functions >  > [SOLVED] Calculate formulas with feet & inches

## Wayne hof

How do you add or subtract feet & inches in formulas IE 12' 4" + 12' 8"...
--
Wayne Hof

----------


## GerryK

If you convert your data to inches you can use:
ROUNDDOWN(A1/12,0)&" feet "&A1-12*ROUNDDOWN(A1/12,0)&"
inches"

Try putting inches (your result) in A1 for this example.

>-----Original Message-----
>How do you add or subtract feet & inches in formulas IE
12' 4" + 12' 8"...
>--
>Wayne Hof
>.
>

----------


## Wayne hof

So theres no way to format data for particular cells as feet,inches persay?
IE cell A1 is 12"4"  and cell B1 is 12' 8"  and formula for cell c1 would be
Sum(a1,b2).

"GerryK" wrote:

> If you convert your data to inches you can use:
> ROUNDDOWN(A1/12,0)&" feet "&A1-12*ROUNDDOWN(A1/12,0)&"
> inches"
>
> Try putting inches (your result) in A1 for this example.
>
> >-----Original Message-----
> >How do you add or subtract feet & inches in formulas IE
> 12' 4" + 12' 8"...
> >--
> >Wayne Hof
> >.
> >
>

----------


## GerryK

Not without VBA
Try this:
http://www.mrexcel.com/tip012.shtml
>-----Original Message-----
>So theres no way to format data for particular cells as
feet,inches persay?
>IE cell A1 is 12"4"  and cell B1 is 12' 8"  and formula
for cell c1 would be
>Sum(a1,b2).
>
>"GerryK" wrote:
>
>> If you convert your data to inches you can use:
>> ROUNDDOWN(A1/12,0)&" feet "&A1-12*ROUNDDOWN(A1/12,0)&"
>> inches"
>>
>> Try putting inches (your result) in A1 for this example.
>>
>> >-----Original Message-----
>> >How do you add or subtract feet & inches in formulas
IE
>> 12' 4" + 12' 8"...
>> >--
>> >Wayne Hof
>> >.
>> >
>>
>.
>

----------


## Wayne hof

Thanks GerryK, ill use the rounddown function.

"GerryK" wrote:

> Not without VBA
> Try this:
> http://www.mrexcel.com/tip012.shtml
> >-----Original Message-----
> >So theres no way to format data for particular cells as
> feet,inches persay?
> >IE cell A1 is 12"4"  and cell B1 is 12' 8"  and formula
> for cell c1 would be
> >Sum(a1,b2).
> >
> >"GerryK" wrote:
> >
> >> If you convert your data to inches you can use:
> >> ROUNDDOWN(A1/12,0)&" feet "&A1-12*ROUNDDOWN(A1/12,0)&"
> >> inches"
> >>
> >> Try putting inches (your result) in A1 for this example.
> >>
> >> >-----Original Message-----
> >> >How do you add or subtract feet & inches in formulas
> IE
> >> 12' 4" + 12' 8"...
> >> >--
> >> >Wayne Hof
> >> >.
> >> >
> >>
> >.
> >
>

----------


## GerryK

http://www.cpearson.com/excel/fractional.htm
Chip has some info on DOLLARDE and DOLLARFR you may find
useful for this.
HTH

>-----Original Message-----
>Thanks GerryK, ill use the rounddown function.
>
>"GerryK" wrote:
>
>> Not without VBA
>> Try this:
>> http://www.mrexcel.com/tip012.shtml
>> >-----Original Message-----
>> >So theres no way to format data for particular cells
as
>> feet,inches persay?
>> >IE cell A1 is 12"4"  and cell B1 is 12' 8"  and
formula
>> for cell c1 would be
>> >Sum(a1,b2).
>> >
>> >"GerryK" wrote:
>> >
>> >> If you convert your data to inches you can use:
>> >> ROUNDDOWN(A1/12,0)&" feet "&A1-12*ROUNDDOWN(A1/12,0)
&"
>> >> inches"
>> >>
>> >> Try putting inches (your result) in A1 for this
example.
>> >>
>> >> >-----Original Message-----
>> >> >How do you add or subtract feet & inches in
formulas
>> IE
>> >> 12' 4" + 12' 8"...
>> >> >--
>> >> >Wayne Hof
>> >> >.
>> >> >
>> >>
>> >.
>> >
>>
>.
>

----------


## Wayne hof

Thanks for the website, good info, gets me close the formula i need, now i
just need to deal with the fractional part if i have 1/2"...

"GerryK" wrote:

> http://www.cpearson.com/excel/fractional.htm
> Chip has some info on DOLLARDE and DOLLARFR you may find
> useful for this.
> HTH
>
> >-----Original Message-----
> >Thanks GerryK, ill use the rounddown function.
> >
> >"GerryK" wrote:
> >
> >> Not without VBA
> >> Try this:
> >> http://www.mrexcel.com/tip012.shtml
> >> >-----Original Message-----
> >> >So theres no way to format data for particular cells
> as
> >> feet,inches persay?
> >> >IE cell A1 is 12"4"  and cell B1 is 12' 8"  and
> formula
> >> for cell c1 would be
> >> >Sum(a1,b2).
> >> >
> >> >"GerryK" wrote:
> >> >
> >> >> If you convert your data to inches you can use:
> >> >> ROUNDDOWN(A1/12,0)&" feet "&A1-12*ROUNDDOWN(A1/12,0)
> &"
> >> >> inches"
> >> >>
> >> >> Try putting inches (your result) in A1 for this
> example.
> >> >>
> >> >> >-----Original Message-----
> >> >> >How do you add or subtract feet & inches in
> formulas
> >> IE
> >> >> 12' 4" + 12' 8"...
> >> >> >--
> >> >> >Wayne Hof
> >> >> >.
> >> >> >
> >> >>
> >> >.
> >> >
> >>
> >.
> >
>

----------


## Don Guillett

This formula converts to inches & does square feet. You can adapt for your
need.
Feet  Inches Feet  Inches Sq Ft Price Square
Feet

15 9 18 8  $    3.87  294.000

=(C6+IF(D6<>" ",D6/12,0))*(E6+IF(F6<>" ",F6/12,0))

--
Don Guillett
SalesAid Software
donaldb@281.com
"Wayne hof" <Waynehof@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
news:F005929A-6149-46CB-997A-EEE94EDC95AA@microsoft.com...
> How do you add or subtract feet & inches in formulas IE 12' 4" + 12' 8"...
> --
> Wayne Hof

----------


## Wayne hof

I've refrased my question in another post just now. Im trying to find
diferances in elevation for surveying a floor. What I'd like to do is --- In
cell A1 12' 4" &1/2". in cell A2 put 12'3"&3/4 then find the differance(but
with many more "before & after" measurements).

"Don Guillett" wrote:

> This formula converts to inches & does square feet. You can adapt for your
> need.
>       Feet  Inches Feet  Inches Sq Ft Price Square
>       Feet
>
>       15 9 18 8  $    3.87  294.000
>
> =(C6+IF(D6<>" ",D6/12,0))*(E6+IF(F6<>" ",F6/12,0))
>
> --
> Don Guillett
> SalesAid Software
> donaldb@281.com
> "Wayne hof" <Waynehof@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
> news:F005929A-6149-46CB-997A-EEE94EDC95AA@microsoft.com...
> > How do you add or subtract feet & inches in formulas IE 12' 4" + 12' 8"...
> > --
> > Wayne Hof
>
>
>

----------


## PeggyC

I'm trying to calculate window and door measurements into square feet. Any
suggestions?
Peggy

"GerryK" wrote:

> Not without VBA
> Try this:
> http://www.mrexcel.com/tip012.shtml
> >-----Original Message-----
> >So theres no way to format data for particular cells as
> feet,inches persay?
> >IE cell A1 is 12"4"  and cell B1 is 12' 8"  and formula
> for cell c1 would be
> >Sum(a1,b2).
> >
> >"GerryK" wrote:
> >
> >> If you convert your data to inches you can use:
> >> ROUNDDOWN(A1/12,0)&" feet "&A1-12*ROUNDDOWN(A1/12,0)&"
> >> inches"
> >>
> >> Try putting inches (your result) in A1 for this example.
> >>
> >> >-----Original Message-----
> >> >How do you add or subtract feet & inches in formulas
> IE
> >> 12' 4" + 12' 8"...
> >> >--
> >> >Wayne Hof
> >> >.
> >> >
> >>
> >.
> >
>

----------


## Dave Peterson

How do you enter the height and width?

If you use one cell each, then for 5' 6", make sure you enter:
5.5
in the cell (5 and 1/2 feet)
or even
5 6/12

Then you can just multiply the two cells:

=a1*b1
(say).

If you do your entry in inches:

66
for 5.5 feet

then
=a1*b1/144



If you use two cells for each dimension (feet and inches)

A1 = height in feet
b1 = left over inches

=(a1+b1/12)*(c1+d1/12)



PeggyC wrote:
>
> I'm trying to calculate window and door measurements into square feet. Any
> suggestions?
> Peggy
>
> "GerryK" wrote:
>
> > Not without VBA
> > Try this:
> > http://www.mrexcel.com/tip012.shtml
> > >-----Original Message-----
> > >So theres no way to format data for particular cells as
> > feet,inches persay?
> > >IE cell A1 is 12"4"  and cell B1 is 12' 8"  and formula
> > for cell c1 would be
> > >Sum(a1,b2).
> > >
> > >"GerryK" wrote:
> > >
> > >> If you convert your data to inches you can use:
> > >> ROUNDDOWN(A1/12,0)&" feet "&A1-12*ROUNDDOWN(A1/12,0)&"
> > >> inches"
> > >>
> > >> Try putting inches (your result) in A1 for this example.
> > >>
> > >> >-----Original Message-----
> > >> >How do you add or subtract feet & inches in formulas
> > IE
> > >> 12' 4" + 12' 8"...
> > >> >--
> > >> >Wayne Hof
> > >> >.
> > >> >
> > >>
> > >.
> > >
> >

--

Dave Peterson

----------


## vtm

If you want to just display an architectual/engineering type feet and inches, such as 1'-6 1/2" try this:

Make a column with the dimension in decimal inches (ie, 18.5).  Keep the dimension correct as rounded to something reasonable like 1/16" (0.625 NOT 0.63).

Next to it use this formula:

=CONCATENATE((E13-MOD(E13,12))/12,"'-",ROUNDDOWN(MOD(E13,12),0),IF(MOD(E13,1),CONCATENATE(" ",TEXT(MOD(E13,1),"##/##"),""""),""""))

Replace the E13's in the formula with the cell ID with the decimal inches.  Voila!

We figured this out when we were trying to format Design Tables for insertion into drawing sheets in Solidworks CAD system.

----------

